# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  من مخطوطات موقع جامعة ييل yale

## أحمد البكري

شرح المعلقات السبع 

الزوزني


http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3447309

----------


## أحمد البكري

حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني

الشاطبي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3435254

----------


## أحمد البكري

ج4 من:
مغاني المُقامات في معاني المقامات

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436698

----------


## أحمد البكري

نقد ابن الخشاب البغدادي على مقامات الحريري


http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436784

----------


## أحمد البكري

مقامات الزمخشري

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436700

----------


## أحمد البكري

أوراق من:

فوائد البلايا والمصائب للعز بن عبد السلام

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3600290

----------


## أحمد البكري

خالصة الحقائق وغائصة الدقائق
الفاريابي



http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3585539

----------


## أحمد البكري

ج22 من
استقصاء المذهب في شرح المهذب 

ضياء الدين عثمان بن عيسى الماراني

تم هذا الجزء عام 653 هجـ 
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3684314

----------


## أحمد البكري

القواعد السنية في قراءة حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية
إبراهيم العدوية


http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3592225

----------


## أحمد البكري

الدرة المضية 

ابن الجزري



http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3435249

----------


## أحمد البكري

مرسوم خط المصاحف

ابن ظافر العقيلي


http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3544057

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصباح في النحو

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3521394

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصباح المنير شرح الصلاة على النبي البشير النذير

البلقيني

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436783


زبدة المنار شرح رسائل طاش كبري


http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436635


الناسخ والمنسوخ

أبو القاسم هبة الله بن سلامه بن نصر بن علي 

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436766

رسالة في الاستثناء (نحو)

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436768



الجليس الأنيس في اسماء الخندريس

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436778



الأحاديث الموضوعة 
علي القاري


http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436765





.

----------


## أحمد البكري

نزهة الناظرين في تاريخ من ولي مصر من الخلفاء والسلاطين

مرعي الكرمي الحنبلي

نسخة1:
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3525202









نسخة 2:

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3525261

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب الشاء

الأصمعي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3444424

----------


## أحمد البكري

نظم مثلثات قطرب

\
عبد الوهاب البهنسي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3439804






ورقة من شرح نظم مثلثات قطرب

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من تفسير 
البسيط
للواحدي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3724774




رسالة في الهجران - السيوطي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436633

الاحتفال في سؤال الأطفال - السيوطي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436630



بلوغ المأرب في قص الشارب

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436634

نسخة2:
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436628



الأخبار المأثورة في الاطلاء بالنورة

ن1
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436627


نزهة العمر في التفضيل بين البيض والسمر

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436626



الفانيد في حلاوة الأسانيد

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3444485

.
الانافة في رتبة الخلافة

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3444486


الوديك في فضل الديك

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3444487


المفاخرة بين الروضة والمقياس



http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3444488


أسماء مؤلفات السيوطي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436645



باب في فضل الجمعة

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436632



الظفر بقلم الظفر

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436631

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من تفسير الزركشي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3724773

\

مختصر خليل



http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3443454

----------


## أحمد البكري

أفانين البلاغة 
الراغب الأصفهاني

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3667770







تصوير مخارج الحروف




http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3435255


نظم في الفقه المالكي
المقدمة العشماوية

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3444489

----------


## أحمد البكري

أرجوزة أنيسة المجالس

محمد بن زين الدين الحموي الأزهري

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436779

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح قصيدة: ما لذة العيش إلا صحبة الفقرا ** هم السلاطين والسادات والأمرا

يليها تخميس للقصيدة


تم النسخ في 1066 هجـ

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436780




نقد الشعر 
قدامة ابن جعفر


http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3600326

----------


## أحمد البكري

مسالك النظر في نبوة سيد البشر

سعيد بن حسن الاسكندري

تم تصنيف الكتاب بمسجد بني أمية بدمشق في 12 ربيع الأول سنة 720 هجـ

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3600291

----------


## أحمد البكري

الفرق بين الإيمان والإسلام
(وأول: فوائد البلايا والنصائب)
العز بن عبد السلام

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3600289

----------


## أحمد البكري

طريقة التحميل:

لتحميل المخطوط في الصفحة هذه:
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3447212

في أسفل المعلومات عن المخطوط هناك إمكانية التحميل Download  اضغط على Export as pdf بعد ذلك اختر Entire set

----------


## العوضي

> طريقة التحميل:
> 
> لتحميل المخطوط في الصفحة هذه:
> http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3447212
> 
> في أسفل المعلومات عن المخطوط هناك إمكانية التحميل Download  اضغط على Export as pdf بعد ذلك اختر Entire set


*أخي سلمك الله لم أجد هذه الكملة ؟*

----------


## أحمد البكري

في أسفل فهرسة المخطوط:
*Download:* Export as PDF » |****data record

*بالضغط على Export as pdf سيظهر لك إمكانيتان: 1. Entire set و 2. current image only*

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح المطول
268 ورقة إلا أن ما تم تصويره 4 ورقات فقط
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3557472

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح المطول

(ما تم تصويره 10 ص)
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3557471

----------


## أحمد البكري

الذهب المسبوك في ذِكر من حج من الخلفاء والملوك- المقريزي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=4161669

----------


## أحمد البكري

تجريد التوحيد المفيد - المقريزي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=4161659

----------


## أحمد البكري

> ج22 من
> استقصاء المذهب في شرح المهذب 
> 
> ضياء الدين عثمان بن عيسى الماراني
> 
> تم هذا الجزء عام 653 هجـ 
> http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3684314

----------


## أحمد البكري

الفاشوش في حكم قراقوش - السيوطي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3802192

----------


## أحمد البكري

الطراز المذهب في نوادر أشعب- يوسف أفندي الميلوي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3807037

----------


## أحمد البكري

اتحاف المتودد بنوادر مزبد- الميلوي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3802190




ارشاد من نحا إلى نوادر جحا

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3802191

نزهة النديم- السيوطي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3807036

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح المسائل الصغير لحنين ابن إسحاق (طب)-أبو صادق الأسفرايني

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=4128629

----------


## أحمد البكري

المقالات السبع - أبقراط

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=4128640

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح المقالات - حنين بن إسحاق

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=4020716




نظم مثلثات قطرب
و مثلثات الطوسي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3724774

----------


## أحمد البكري

كشف الأسرار عن حكم الطيور والأزهار
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...imgid=10986766


المفاخرة بين الليل والنهار
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3828769

سكردان العشاق- أويس الحموي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3777877





مقامات بديع الزمان 
(4ورقات)
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3590733

قصة السندباد البري

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3894283

----------


## أحمد البكري

فتح المتعال في مدح النعال - المقري (لم يتم رفعه بعد)
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3446717

مقامات الزمخشري

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436700

----------


## أحمد البكري

الناسخ والمنسوخ - ابن سلامة

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436766




الوجيز - الغزالي
(لم يتم رفعه بعد)

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3438544




الأربعين النووية

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3828767

عمدة المفتي والطالب النبيه في تهذيب تصحيح التنبيه - النووي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3886132

----------


## أحمد البكري

مختصر الكفاية في اختلاف الفقهاء

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3866354


http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3866354

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب العبر وديوان المبتدأ والخبر
تاريخ ابن خلدون (لم يتم رفعه بعد)

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3541502

فتوح البلدان - البلاذري (لم يتم رفعه بعد)

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/4161726



البيان والاعراب عما بأرض مصر من الأعراب

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=4161660




الضوء الساري لمعرفة خبر تميم الداري - المقريزي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=4161668

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء في صوم رمضان - ابن الملقن

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3884725

----------


## أحمد البكري

تعليم المتعلم- الزرنوجي (لم يتم رفعها بعد)

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3443112

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3443110

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3443109

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3443111

----------


## أحمد البكري

الثابت في أحكام البيوع
(لم يتم تحميله بعد)
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/4161257

محاسن الشريعة - القفال

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=4108644

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشاء - الأصمعي

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3444424

----------


## أحمد البكري

معترك الأقران في اعجاز القرآن

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3797206







نظم في فقه مالك

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3444489




تحبير غاية السول في تفسير آية "آمن الرسول"
(لم يتم رفعه بعد)
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3436781




تفسير القرآن (لم يرفع بعد)

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3724773

----------


## أحمد البكري

العيون السواهر في روضة الزواهر  - مسعود بن السيد حجازي مسعود

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/4161268

المطول (لم يتم رفعه)
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3557473

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3557476

مجموع مخطوط (لم يرفع بعد)
1. بحر الدموع لابن الجوزي. 2. كتاب في الأيام والليالي والشهور - ابن الجوزي 3. آداب الأكل لابن الجوزي
4. آداب النكاح لابن الجوزي 5. تنوير الغبش في تفضيل السودان والحبش لابن الجوزي
6. العقل حجة الله على الخلق 7و8. مقتطفات لليوسي 9. اقتباسات للمطوعي
10. دعاء 11. قصيدة 12. تحفة الألباب في عجائب البلدان 13. حياة الحيوان للدميري

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/4161253

----------


## أحمد البكري

القواعد السنية في قراءة حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3592225





ملاحظات في القراءات

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3435253

مصاحف (لم ترفع بعد)

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3440117
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3440119
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3440120
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3537939
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3537935
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3591297
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3591296
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3537934
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/4161250
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3537934



تكملة تفسير القرآن (لم يرفع بعد)

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/4161262

----------


## أحمد البكري

زبدة الأسرار في شرح المنار (أصول الفقه)

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436635




رصف اللآل في وصف الهلال

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3807033



الفانيد
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3807031

برد الظلال في تكرير السؤال

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3807032

اتحاف النبلا بأخبار الثقلا

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3807034

رشف الزلال في السحر الحلال

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3807035

نزهة النديم

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3807036

----------


## أحمد البكري

مسالك النظر في نبوة سيد البشر- سعيد بن حسن الإسكندري
تاريخ التصنيف: 720هجـ

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3600291

----------


## أحمد البكري

نخبة الفكر في تثقيف النظر

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3906428

لتحميل الملف:
http://up.top4top.net/downloadf-172ehtp1-rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

مسالك النظر في نبوة سيد البشر

----------


## أحمد البكري

المغناطيس في الدر النفيس- ابن حجلة التلمساني

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/4016837

----------


## أحمد البكري

الكافية الشافية - ابن قيم الجوزية

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=4025978




المصدر:
http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/4025978

----------


## أحمد البكري

المطلع شرح الايساغوجي - زكريا الأنصاري

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436504

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح رسالة طاشكبري في آداب البحث

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...&imgid=1054337

رسالة في أداب البحث

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436641


رسالة أداب البحث - طاشكبري

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436636

شرح رسالة في آداب البحث - الشيرواني

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436640

الرسالة الحوراء - الدواني

http://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/pdfg...solrid=3436775

----------


## عبد الله السندي

السلام عليکم 
أطلب منکم 
هذه الرسالة موجودة في جامعة ييل
کما في هذه الصورة

----------

